# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  10 điểm chơi Giáng sinh ấn tượng trên thế giới

## hangnt

*Lễ Noel đang đến gần, bạn muốn tận hưởng một không khí thật ấm cúng, rộn ràng và đặc sắc? Trang web du lịch Travelandleisure.com vừa công bố danh sách 10 điểm đến hấp dẫn nhất dành cho những người yêu ông già tuyết trong mùa Giáng sinh năm nay.

1. Thị trấn Taos (bang New Mexico, Mỹ)*

Thị trấn hẻo lánh nằm ở một vùng sa mạc cao này đặc biệt lôi cuốn vào dịp Giáng sinh nhờ có sự hòa quyện đậm đà các truyền thống văn hóa. Đến đây, bạn đừng quên ghé thăm con phố lịch sử Ledoux, khi ấy được thắp sáng bằng những chùm đèn và đèn lồng làm bằng giấy. Những buổi biểu diễn long trọng kể lại hành trình đi tìm nơi ẩn náu của Đức mẹ Mary và chồng là thánh Joseph hay tiệc mừng đêm Giáng sinh độc đáo kiểu thổ dân da đỏ đi qua quảng trường trung tâm ở làng Taos Pueblo là những trải nghiệm mà du khách không thể bỏ lỡ.


Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể trượt tuyết cả ngày ở khu nghỉ dưỡng núi Taos vào ngày Giáng sinh.

*2. Thị trấn San Miguel de Allende (bang Guanajuato, Mexico)*


Điểm đến hấp dẫn về văn hóa - viên ngọc thuộc địa Tây Ban Nha ở trung Mexico này rất nhộn nhịp mỗi dịp Noel với những đám rước màu mè khắp thị trấn, vô số các buổi biểu diễn kể lại chuyện Chúa giáng sinh và những màn trình diễn pháo hoa, vũ điệu, nhạc sống diễn ra tại quảng trường chính El Jardin. Du khách đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội nếm thử hương vị ponche, một loại rượu pha chế từ trái cây và rượu mạnh rất được yêu thích của Mexico, hoặc bánh mỳ ngọt rosca de reyes - cả hai đều là đặc sản mùa Giáng sinh.

*3. Thành phố Tromsø (Na Uy)*


Thành phố nhiều tuyết Tromsø sẽ cho bạn tầm nhìn tuyệt mỹ vô song để ngắm cảnh Bắc cực quang và một cơ hội để nói rằng bạn đã tới Bắc cực hay Vòng Bắc cực để đón Noel. Ngoài ra, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm cảm giác đi xe trượt tuyết do chó kéo, đi cáp treo trên đỉnh núi và thưởng thức những món ăn thơm ngon.

*4. Thành phố Key West (bang Florida, Mỹ)*


Không khí vui vẻ và nhiệt độ ấm áp là những thuộc tính hấp dẫn đặc trưng của thành phố Key West và mùa Giáng sinh nơi đây cũng không có ngoại lệ. Những cây cọ được trang trí sặc sỡ, quán rượu cổ và bốn đoàn thuyền nằm dọc bến cảng lịch sử càng làm tăng thêm không khí rộn ràng của thành phố.

*5. Chicago (Mỹ)*


Thành phố Lộng gió (Windy City - tên hiệu của thành phố Chicago) đón mừng niềm vui Noel một cách tối đa với một triệu ngọn đèn được chiếu sáng dọc khu phố mua sắm Magnificent Mile. Bạn đừng quên ghé thăm chợ đồ thủ công Đức Christkindl. Khu chợ ngoài trời rộng lớn này bán những cây thông Noel làm bằng tay cao chót vót, bia và đồ ăn như xúc xích để bạn nạp năng lượng. Nếu thích, bạn có thể đến Winter WonderFest, công viên nằm ở cầu tàu Navy bên bờ hồ Michigan. Đây là công viên giải trí theo chủ đề lễ hội, có sân trượt băng trong nhà.

*6. Vienna (Áo)*


Không khí ấm áp truyền thống len lỏi tới mọi ngõ ngách của thành phố Vienna mỗi dịp Noel về, như làm mềm đi những đường nét sắc cứng của lối kiến trúc hoàng gia bằng những đồ trang trí lấp lánh. Thời điểm tốt nhất để đến ba khu chợ ngoài trời Christkindl nơi những người bán hàng rong bày bán đồ thủ công và đồ trang trí là ban đêm. Du khách tiếp nhiên liệu cho chuyến mua sắm bằng đồ ăn và một ly glühwein - loại rượu có nhiều gia vị, thường được uống nóng.

*7. Quebec (Canada)*


Quebec là thành phố 400 năm tuổi, có tường bao quanh. Những con phố rải sỏi rực rỡ ánh đèn, những ngôi nhà đá từ thế kỷ 16-17 và tuyết rơi dày ở khắp mọi nơi, tất cả đã giúp cho nơi đây trở thành một nơi có không khí rất giống châu Âu để chơi Giáng sinh.

*8. Thị trấn Paraty (bang Rio de Janeiro, Brazil)*


Có thể không khí Giáng sinh ở thị trấn Paraty (cách thủ đô Rio nửa ngày đi ô tô) không đậm nét bằng những nơi khác nhưng đây chắn chắn là hòn ngọc tiềm ẩn đang chờ bạn khám phá. Paraty có bản sắc văn hóa gây ấn tượng sâu sắc và lối kiến trúc theo phong cách thuộc địa Bồ Đào Nha được bảo tồn tốt đến không ngờ.

Bạn cũng có thể dễ dàng đến được rừng mưa nhiệt đới xanh tốt và những bãi biển lý tưởng nhất thế giới của thị trấn.

*9. Làng Castleton (Anh)*


Một ngôi làng nhỏ xinh xây bằng đá, được tô điểm bởi những cây thông Noel lấp láy đèn màu vui mắt cũng đã đủ sức hấp dẫn khách du lịch. Và trải nghiệm hát mừng Giáng sinh dưới ánh nến lung linh trong các hang đá đã đưa thị trấn miền nam này vào danh sách những điểm du lịch đặc biệt dành cho Giáng sinh.

*10. Thị trấn Kaikoura (bán đảo Kaikoura, New Zealand)*


Bán đảo Kaikoura có thể không có tuần lộc nhưng nơi đây lại đông đúc cá voi, chó biển, cá heo và chim hải âu ở vịnh Albatross. Vì thời điểm này ở Kaikoura là mùa hè nên du khách có thể đi thuyền hoặc thuyền kayak ra vịnh để được tận mắt ngắm nhìn những con vật này và cảm nhận không khí Giáng sinh trên bãi biển.


_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------

